# human powered helicopter



## Hilldodger (1 Dec 2008)

Cyclemagic owns one!

It doesn't fly

There's a short film about the chap who made it here

View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=TO0ynwjPy0Q


----------



## col (1 Dec 2008)

I hope he doesnt lose his balance,slice and dice


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Dec 2008)

It is BLOODY SCAREY I can tell you.

That's why we made Arch pedal it last time we got it out.

We have that video somewhere, too


----------



## Will1985 (1 Dec 2008)

Interesting concept! What if you stuck VickyP on it to generate lots of power (better power-to-weight ratio than Chris Hoy!) and then created some kind of tension wire system connected to the top and bottom of the machine to control the sideways movement? You could potentially have something which hovers...


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Dec 2008)

Even Vicky P on drugs wouldn't make it hover.

Although, if you're reading this Vicky, I'm sure it would be worth you coming down to CM for a week or two to experiment

But hey, we've got a HPH and there's nobody else in Europe can say that


----------



## PrettyboyTim (1 Dec 2008)

A Human Powered Helicopter isn't impossible, though. Just very, very impractical.

The current record for a human powered helicopter flight is 19.46 seconds, held by a Japanese design called the YURI-1 which flew in 1994.


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Dec 2008)

PrettyboyTim said:


> A Human Powered Helicopter isn't impossible, though. Just very, very impractical.
> 
> The current record for a human powered helicopter flight is 19.46 seconds, held by a Japanese design called the YURI-1 which flew in 1994.




Yeah, it managed an inch or so, didn't it?
I've got that film somewhere, too


----------



## col (1 Dec 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Yeah, it managed an inch or so, didn't it?
> I've got that film somewhere, too




Can you dig it out please,very interesting stuff.
I saw the effort needed to keep the plane a few feet off the ground when they went across the channel,i dont think its going to be easy to use a helicopter design as the power needed to stay up would be mindblowing wouldnt it?


----------



## Wobbly John (1 Dec 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> It is BLOODY SCAREY I can tell you.
> 
> That's why we made Arch pedal it last time we got it out.
> 
> We have that video somewhere, too



Here it is: Arch flying breaking the Cyclemagic elecopter


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 Dec 2008)

That looks both very scary and entirely unworkable...


----------



## mickle (2 Dec 2008)

Flying_Monkey said:


> That looks both very scary and entirely unworkable...



Like some of my relationships.


----------



## Mr Pig (3 Dec 2008)

col said:


> I hope he doesnt lose his balance,slice and dice



I hope he does! What a waste of two minutes of my life... ;0)


----------



## Arch (3 Dec 2008)

mickle said:


> Like some of my relationships.



yeah, I know that feeling...

Great to see that video. That was a brilliant day, as I remember, we were filming, and we got told off by the parky, and we ate cake...


----------



## Hilldodger (3 Dec 2008)

I need to edit the Cyclemagic film so I can bung it on youtube


----------



## Arch (4 Dec 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> I need to edit the Cyclemagic film so I can bung it on youtube



I remember when you gave me and Tom that DVD with the intro/promo bit on. We watched it about 8 times in a row, the music and everything was so catchy.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2009)

This an added incentive?

http://www.vtol.org/awards/hph.html


----------



## bikie (9 Jan 2009)

This is the guy who got off the ground, couldn't park it in my garden.


View: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=CNMTryyvY1Q&feature=related


----------

